# HT Bookshelves



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I'm going to be putting together a 2.1 system for my parents' HT. They will be small speeakers meant to sit on a tv stand, or have stands of their own, so healthy BSC will be factored in. They need to be small and unopposing so they are going to be built in .25cuft prefab cabs from PE. After modelling about a dozen 6" and 5" drivers, I settled on the TangBand W5-704D (Zaph has reviewed them also). It models nice in that small of a vented box (1-3/8" x 4-1/2" vent), and plays high enough for an affordable tweeter. Looks good down to about 70Hz and will take 20W of music, maybe 60W of HT content with an HPF. They will likely be mated to a sub and crossed at 100-120Hz anyways though. From there I decided on the Dayton ND20FA-6, for its clean press-fit look and small faceplate for good CTC spacing and to save space on the baffle. Going to leave it surface mounted and flush mount the woofer. Assuming a 1" z-offset in PCD.

BW2 @ 2.4Khz on the woofer and BW3 @ 3.5Khz on the tweet. Things look good so far and the Xover is simple. Might keep tweeking and trying new things for a couple more days before buying anything though, +/-2dB about a 84dB center isn't bad but I'm wondering if it can't be coaxed flatter. Drivers are within about 30deg of eachother in the Xover region, also wondering if I can't get those tighter together. The caveat being that the Xover is amazingly simple right now with just a single coil on the woofer, I'm guessing it'd take more components to improve upon anything.


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like a fun project, I look forward to the build.
I've used those tweeters on a few occasions with good results. I think you will be happy
good luck


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Did a bunch of tweaks and fixed some issues in my traces, ended up going with Zaphs FR and T/S rather than using TBs datasheet. Impedance stays good and high so they should be easy to drive, impedance phase isn't too reactive, phase alignment is roughly within 40deg in the Xover region. FR is roughly +/-1.5dB just shy of a 83dB center. Ordering parts soon, should be <$200 by a good margin for XOver and drivers.

Ended up with BW2/BW3 acoustic rolloffs and a damped LP in the woofer section.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Done and done.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

great project ! i am sure your parents will love them.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Final resting place


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

So how do your folks like them?



fusseli said:


> Done and done.


You just read the articles huh? :heehee:


----------

